# Your dive watch(es) with a suit/formal attire?



## mr00jimbo (Apr 26, 2009)

Okay so it looks like most newbies who want a dive watch are concerned about how well it will work with business attire. They don't want to look out of place when wearing a dive watch with a suit. Traditionally, dress watches and dive watches have been on separate corners of the watch world but recently and into the 21st century, dressy dive watches from look great to "fine" with a suit.

I figure to help newbies out, we could try and contribute what our own watches look like when paired with a suit. I didn't put this in images because I wanted to allow free discussion.

Do you wear your dive watch(es) with a suit and if so how do they look (pics)

My blue 41 mm automatic Longines Hydroconquest - watch purposefully obscured by sleeve to show what it would look like in a normal setting when you're not looking at it.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Not very "metro" of me, but I have to admit I just don't care.

I pretty much wear whatever watch I feel like wearing on a given day. Most of the time work attire is a button down shirt with slacks, but sometimes it's a suit.

Whether the watch I choose to wear "goes with" the rest of my wardrobe is- in my mind anyway- irrelevant.

BTW, I like that Longines.


----------



## karwath (Feb 24, 2007)

I agree that the blue longines hydroconquest can go with suits.


----------



## azpops (Jul 10, 2010)

Yes sir! I was wearing my Breitling and Sub Mariner’s back in the 80’s and 90’s when I wore suits every working day. I’d wear the SS Sub Mariner and Brietling (don't ask me why) mostly on the week ends or when I was in a casual mode. 

Your Longines’ looks right at home with your suit!...:-!

Pops


----------



## Canoe2002 (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm not sure I totally agree that "dress watches and dive watches have been on separate corners of the watch world". I've noticed losts of people with suits and dive watches (Rolex, Tags Omegas) for 20 years. I guess these could be considered dress divers though (The submariner is a pretty classic dress watch too IMO). 

If we are talking about tool divers over the last 5 years or so I would agree, but mainly because many of them are so impractically large and thick (some ridiculously so) that they won't fit under a cuff.


----------



## Brigadier (Apr 18, 2011)

Diver with a suit - of course.

This, yes:










But not this:


----------



## Boxer (Aug 4, 2010)

As long as the size and color are appropriate with a suit that's all that matters. The fact that it is a sport watch doesn't take away from its ability to be worn with formal attire.


----------



## t20569cald (Sep 5, 2009)

Its one of the main reasons the CD-1 was designed. Still not built yet, but it is the reason behind it.


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't have to wear suit much, if I did, I would wear the white Seiko Sawtooth


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

why not ?

just make sure, pick a dive watch that is fit under the cuff.



















Simple is Better
William


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

I have worn a white dialed Oceanaire, a DWatch and my SEA-1 with suits and they looked great...though the ultimate goal is to wear suits less and dive more often ;-)


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

:-!


----------



## Anatoly (May 22, 2010)

Here is my Rolex SDDS, I also wear my Omega Seamaster Pro Chrono, and the UTS 1000m V2 with a suit, only do not have those pictures handy right now


----------



## Veritas99 (Dec 15, 2006)

I frequently wear my Omega PO with a suit. Your Longines is fine, although I agree that many of today's heavier tool watches really aren't a good look with formal attire.

Plus, we're on a board where everyone loves watches and likely owns more than one. Most of my colleagues only own 1 watch - typically a dressier sport watch (Tag, Omega, Rolex, etc) - so the thought of adjusting based on an outfit is foreign to them.


----------



## withthesword (Apr 16, 2008)

sub date does the job for me. or gmt master ii.


----------



## MikeAB (Jan 17, 2010)

I wear my Seamaster with my suits, which i do not wear very often


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't suppose I really have a dog in this hunt. My clerical shirts - on the occasions when I wear them - are all short sleeves. In fact, living in SW Florida, I almost never wear long sleeves, even when wearing a suit (VERY rare occasion). So every watch I own harmonizes with my wardrobe.

Rob


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

I wear a Sea Dweller with my suits but as per the previous post I don't wear very often, and yes before anyone asks, it fits under a cuff fine. Honestly, a couple of mm doesn't make that much of a difference unless you like your cuffs tight, extra tight. Fits me fine French or normal.


----------



## Brisman (Mar 10, 2011)

Being Scottish and according to the last post and Stuart Rankin I'm right, so there.

"If it's not Scottish, it's crap!" - Stuart Rankin


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Brisman said:


> Being Scottish and according to the last post and Stuart Rankin I'm right, so there.
> 
> "If it's not Scottish, it's crap!" - Stuart Rankin


Aye! :-!


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

Living in Wales, it's cold most the time, so long sleeves are common.
When I wear a suit, I'm not bothered by the watch I wear - they all fit under the cuff.

cheers.


----------



## watchngars (Nov 20, 2008)

I sold all my "dress" watches. Now, this works just fine.


----------



## Nalu (Feb 14, 2006)

Absolutely - everything from a tux to boardies!


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

Anyone wear a Shark Diver with a suit ?


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Kwcsports said:


> Anyone wear a Shark Diver with a suit ?


Or a Helson Gauge?


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

I wouldn't feel good to wear a dressy watch, since many are girlish in size...I wear any of my divers, although I think the higher ones like the DSR500, Sinn 156 or the Heliox would collide with the cuffs. With your watch, you can make a subtle statement, even while being dressed up (in case that is not your normal attire....)
But most of my friends who wear suits every day and are into watches, have Rolex or Omega..because whoever the troll they deal with comes from, he will know the watch...


----------



## bedlam (Jul 1, 2009)

clonetrooper said:


> I wouldn't feel good to wear a dressy watch, since many are girlish in size...I wear any of my divers, although I think the higher ones like the DSR500, Sinn 156 or the Heliox would collide with the cuffs. With your watch, you can make a subtle statement, even while being dressed up (in case that is not your normal attire....)
> But most of my friends who wear suits every day and are into watches, have Rolex or Omega..because whoever the troll they deal with comes from, he will know the watch...


Which is why I wouldn't wear one. Wear a SEA-1 and keep them guessing ;-)


----------



## Todd5851 (Dec 12, 2006)

With suit coats and jeans being very popular now days, the choice of wristwatch would hardly seem to matter. I've certainly worn dive watches while dressed up. Although a rubber G-shock might be a different story.


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

Yeah divers work fine, so long as they fit under the cuff. I find ~14mm to be the max height for me, which keeps most boutique watches out of the dress up running. But hey thats what dress watches are for.

I have to wear a white coat- not a suit coat quite a bit, but I'd wear any of these 'cept the monster with a suit too. And for the few occasions where my bluering or monster just wont work- well that's a great justification for keeping that citizen around :-!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

Nope. I wear a diver quite a bit with business casual attire, but not with a suit (though I used to--a 44mm black PVD chrono diver with a yellow and red subdial). I'm not as stringent with the rules of fashion as some, but I would go even further and say that any watch on a bracelet is inappropriate with a suit. I'd be sooner seen wearing a watch on a NATO in a suit than one on a bracelet (of course, barring my old days when my Chase-Durer was my only watch). 

I won't say no to chronographs or watches with seconds hands or watches over 40mm (all my watches are over 40mm). For example, of what I currently have, what I'd say my two most suit-appropriate watches are my Speedy and my Monaco--both chronographs, both at about the 42mm mark, but crucially, both on leather. Even then, you'll have people saying that they're both too big, that they're chronographs and therefore inappropriate, that my Monaco's Gulf colors on the dial make it really stand out instead of blend in. 

I'm also not going to say that you should never do it. Go with what makes you happy. I make it a point never to stand in the way of someone's happiness unless he forces me to do so. 99% of people won't even notice anyway. 

Bear in mind, this is coming from a guy who doesn't own a dress watch.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

@Raza:

You always bring a fresh generational perspective to these discussions. Thanks!

As I am just over twice your age, you might be interested to know that in the late 70s and especially the 80s, bracelets were all the rage ... as was gold. If you couldn't afford all gold, you went with two tone. An all SS watch had to be very dressy to be considered appropriate (and I suspect some let the implication rest that it was WG or platinum). Those that insisted on wearing straps were considered staid and inflexible.

This was amongst the finance and consulting set in NYC, pretty much the epicenter of American business fashion at the time.

That's also why you'll see old farts like me wear a bracelet with a suit today, although at least I've phased out the gold (though it will be back, mark my words). :-d

Rob


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

Absolutely.
Yeah, this bad boy is 18mm tall. But I wear it with my business attire. Just fits under my shirt cuffs. Good enough for me |>


----------



## stevie_b (Apr 16, 2010)

iinsic said:


> @Raza:
> 
> You always bring a fresh generational perspective to these discussions. Thanks!
> 
> ...


American business fashion in the 80's???


----------



## redhead (Dec 23, 2006)

I wear an SBCM023 with suits and other business attire all the time.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## katiedaddy (Mar 25, 2009)

Kwcsports said:


> Anyone wear a Shark Diver with a suit ?


I DO, also with Hirsch Extreme strap! (it does not fit under the shirt cuff in this strap combo)


----------



## katiedaddy (Mar 25, 2009)

hansomegq67 said:


> Absolutely.
> Yeah, this bad boy is 18mm tall. But I wear it with my business attire. Just fits under my shirt cuffs. Good enough for me |>


Hey Dave, I second that.


----------



## Kwcsports (Oct 16, 2009)

katiedaddy said:


> I DO, also with Hirsch Extreme strap! (it does not fit under the shirt cuff in this strap combo)


I like it!!


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Absolutely, as long as it's on a stainless steel bracelet. Gold adds too much of an air of Donald Trumpishness, but ss is a timeless and classy look. I wear slacks and button down shirts daily with the occasional tie; I wouldn't wear a rubber strap but I do wear steel daily.


----------



## copperjohn (Feb 5, 2010)

The only thing I don't wear with a suit is my Pathfinder. Everything else is on the table.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## my beat rate (Jan 4, 2011)

stevie_b said:


> American business fashion in the 80's???
> 
> View attachment 427271


I want one of those phones for my son:-d


----------



## Fullers1845 (Nov 23, 2008)

The answer is, "If someone as classy as Bond does it, it's probably OK for the rest of us schmucks."

NATO's too! ;-)

(Pics shamelessly stolen from the Internet.)


----------



## Deacon211 (Oct 24, 2009)

Well, I don't know how I can follow not one Bond, but two!

At the tender age of 42, I became a suit in DC. Maybe, it's my years where I had only one suit and that was for funerals, but I love wearing my divers. It reminds me of adventurous times long past...and those yet to come!
































































Deacon


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

katiedaddy said:


> Hey Dave, I second that.


Loving the "sticks" SA Jay |>


----------



## Jamie (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

stevie_b said:


> American business fashion in the 80's???
> 
> View attachment 427271


In all fairness, the phone is not about fashion (I used to have a "portable" cell even bigger than his - and considered myself lucky). But Gordon Gekko dressed to the nines. Very little has changed with WS suits in the last quarter century ... except the price. But the shirts and paisley braces are gone, thank God. :-d

Rob


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

When this same question came up a few months ago on the public forum, the responses were much more negative. Like it here better.


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

iinsic said:


> @Raza:
> 
> You always bring a fresh generational perspective to these discussions. Thanks!
> 
> ...


Always glad to contribute! That is interesting; I never knew that. Judging by the TV and movies I watched as a kid, it did seem like style in the 1980s favored small watches on bracelets. I do recall seeing a bit of two-tone as well.

The leather/bracelet thing doesn't seem to be much of a debate in the real world though. My brother (works at the same financial firm that I do) wears his orange Planet Ocean chrono to work most days, and when he doesn't, it's his Bulgari Assioma. Neither are what I'd call discreet watches. My group's director (mid 30s) wears a Tag Carrera chronograph everyday; it's his only watch. He doesn't wear a suit often, but when he does, it's still the Tag. I never wear a suit to work, since I'm middle office, I'm more of a v-neck sweater over a button down kind of guy. Even in this heat...but one must suffer for style.

I do appreciate the older, more experience perspectives as well. Keep them coming!


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

dnslater said:


> When this same question came up a few months ago on the public forum, the responses were much more negative. Like it here better.


Well, it's like asking an Apple forum if they prefer Macs to PCs. You kind of know what the answer is going to be going in based on who you're polling.


----------



## katiedaddy (Mar 25, 2009)

I am jealous as your got more lume dots! I love lume!


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

love pink and big


----------



## Cleans Up (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd suggest that one of the reasons it's o.k. (or not) is that we all know, via personal experience, movies etc someone how "pulled it off smashingly!" (or didn't)

The thing I try to remember is that true style is about how you live, not just what you wear.


Having said it, somethings will always look good, others well....

quite obviously shamelessly stolen photos


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

I like it....



redhead said:


> I wear an SBCM023 with suits and other business attire all the time.


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

As long as the dive watch comfortably fits under the shirt sleeve - absolutely. 

mike.


----------



## lgking (Nov 23, 2009)

To my eye...nothing tops OMEGA for elegance...combined with a rugged manly handsomness, while still eminating that it will thoroughly get the job done and even deliver more than is required...!

And there is much to be said for the 1120/2892 COSC movement. I particulaly like the 2255, and the 'great white' GMT.


----------



## vjb.knife (Feb 11, 2006)

I only have diving watches and I have a lot more diving watches than suits (thank goodness) so, on the rare occasion when I get out the suit, a diving watch is surely going with it. They look OK to me and I don't care so much about what others might think.


----------



## chaserolls (Jul 27, 2007)

I always reach for my Doxa 1200T Sharkhunter when I have to wear a suit. I especially like Doxa because it looks adequately nice (I think) and nobody recognizes it. I used to wear more expensive/recognizable brands but quickly decided it was better for me to fly under the radar.

I only own dive watches, I am a sucker for timing things (with the bezel). This is even more beneficial in formal settings, where it is inappropriate/rude to take out your phone.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

mr00jimbo said:


> Traditionally, dress watches and dive watches have been on separate corners of the watch world but recently and into the 21st century...


I don't think so. Diver watches have been seen under the cuff of suits since the mid-sixties...


----------



## orisaustin (Apr 13, 2010)

Not necessarily a suit but a navy and slacks.


----------



## oogabooga (Aug 6, 2012)

Sorry to dig up an old thread, but love this topic. 

My take is that a watch may be the one way to conservatively show somebody that you may have a sporty side to you, yet have it look good and be appropriate too. I am ALL for it, and then some. I even thought the yellow orient posted earlier in the thread looked amazing with the suit.


----------



## OzO (Aug 27, 2008)

This seems like a good opportunity to throw this pic up


----------



## jganovsky (Mar 22, 2006)

I always wear a dive watch with a suit. Used to be an Oris now it's an Armida A2 Milsub. I generally switch the Zulu strap from the standard black to a gray striped Bond or Bond vintage (Maratac) to wear with a suit. Could wear the bracelet too- I just prefer straps.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

As formal as it can get for me


----------



## Ed Rooney (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's how I handle it:


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

We aren't too formal in Colorado..., but this will do








or this one


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

I wore my tuna on my wedding 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gravina (Nov 26, 2007)

I Always with formal attire for weeks...:-|:-d










Cheers/Namaste

Gravina


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Terrific bunch of dive watches. And they all look about as good with a suit as a pair of flippers. Okay, maybe not quite that bad. As long as the owners are happy, that's all that matters.


----------



## nicholasivanclark (Nov 16, 2011)

music_healing said:


> why not ?
> 
> just make sure, pick a dive watch that is fit under the cuff.
> 
> ...


Or find shirts that fit over your watch  My normal work watch is my Navitimer but I have been wearing my new Puck as of late but I do have to wear certain shirts BB Golden Fleece and Thomas Pink have good cuffs to fit a big Diver, Ultimately I agree though simple is better


----------



## Grahamsjz (Jun 21, 2012)

*Only Once*

On the way to work. Not sure why but only worn it once under a suit. Not massively less formal than my Rolex GMT II which I often wear to work.


----------



## swamp60 (Sep 2, 2011)

i like the look...


----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

There have been many threads with similar theme re. which watch is appropriate for which circumstance (work, wedding, etc) or which attire (tux, jeans, etc). With all due and honest respect for everyone's expressed opinions I believe if you like it (in this case diver with suit) wear it.
I must admit a job interview would be a sensible exception. At a job interview you're aiming to please someone else. Otherwise I say please yourself.
Cheers


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

I wear Orange Doxa 1500T Pro to work with a suit. Tie to match also!


----------



## tobiwankenobi (Sep 17, 2009)




----------



## zyxwvutsr (Jun 19, 2012)

*If this is wrong I don't want to be right.*


----------



## A MattR of Time (Feb 22, 2006)

orisaustin said:


> Not necessarily a suit but a navy and slacks.


I am all for wearing a diver with a suit, and even a tux given the nature of the diver - Orange Doxa, no, Submariner/GMT - yes.

However, on a NATO/Zulu strap? I don't think so. For me, a bracelet is needed to pull off the diver w/ suit.


----------



## marchone (Dec 20, 2007)

It's become a matter of personal style. Few standards longer apply. When they do it's normally specific to the task. As in a need to impress or dress down accordingly.


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Since I wear a diver 95% of the time, I feel like "suit occasions" are a nice excuse to wear (and justify owning ;-)) something else.


----------



## GoodEyeSniper (Jun 5, 2012)

marchone said:


> It's become a matter of personal style. Few standards longer apply. When they do it's normally specific to the task. As in a need to impress or dress down accordingly.


Exactly. There's not even close to being a set rule nowadays on this kind of stuff. Especially when half of "fashion" nowadays is to really shout at people things you like. So, yeah the people talking about very rich people in offices all having big and flashy watches... well, it makes sense. Half the pictures in here would get you laughed out of the office decades ago, but are fine now. For me, it's mostly size that is negative in my eyes. Yeah, a nice diver can look really classy. And did years ago, too. But they were more in the sub 40mm range, which is perfect for a suit.

So, while the large tool watches "work", the overall effect is does nothing positive to the overall look. Throw in something like the nice, thin Omega and Rolex in an earlier post, and it puts your suit to a whole other level. (doesn't have to be those brands, it could be a $100 Seiko or Orient, those were just the most tasteful.)


----------



## staiiff (Feb 23, 2012)

Guys, why don't you try these ? 

Chronoshirt - Chemise Homme


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

It should be my EBEL sportwave diver. Perfect size, height and style for suits.


----------



## JRLambertus (Sep 9, 2011)

always wear mine with suits!!


----------



## NWP627 (Feb 24, 2008)

Veritas99 said:


> I frequently wear my Omega PO with a suit. Your Longines is fine, although I agree that many of today's heavier tool watches really aren't a good look with formal attire.


To me suits are business attire and not formal attire. Tool watches are fine with business suits as long as they fit beneath your cuff. Tool watches should not be worn with formal attire, e.g. black tie, tales, dinner jackets etc.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## ApexWildCard (Nov 3, 2013)




----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Now, it's my Nassau!


----------



## 1R0NH31D3 (Jan 8, 2009)

gorgeous. this looks amazing


----------



## leicashot (Sep 5, 2008)

Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Dark Knight


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

On bracelet:



On leather:



Opps.... not a diver but:


----------



## hotsauz (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## chronomancer (Jun 7, 2013)

Movement cufflinks? Those are fantastic!



Jraul7 said:


> On bracelet:


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness."


----------



## Jme. (Sep 26, 2012)

"I'm just a witness."


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

If my 2538.20 weren't in the shop, I'd go with it as a bit dressier...









...but it is, so I'm went with my TSAR the other night and I think it looked just fine.









If I had a nice black leather strap I'd probably wear it with either, but bracelets work too.
A Nomos is on my short list for those really dressy occasions, e.g. black tie, I go to once a decade.


----------



## twiceaday (Nov 15, 2013)

With a suit: Yes.

With formal wear: No.

Suit does not equal formal wear. Formal wear is white tie, morning dress, etc. The whole purpose of formal wear is to eradicate visible individuality; everyone looks the same, so your personality and manners are that much more important. No watch at all is preferred (what, you got somewhere to be?), but if you have to wear one (and I _do) _it should be a quality watch with a plain face, no complications and a leather strap. This is not my opinion, it's pretty much the standard among people who don't have to rent their formal wear.

That being said, when it comes to fashion, part of it is knowing the rules and the other part is knowing how to break them.



Nothing wrong with this look...


----------



## TheBigBurrito (Feb 1, 2013)

I wore my Spork on my wedding day. And if that's wrong ... I don't want to be right!


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

I sometimes wear a Blumo with a blue suit and it works well. :-!


----------



## Brimstone (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ couldn't agree more with twiceaday.


----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

NWP627 said:


> To me suits are business attire and not formal attire. Tool watches are fine with business suits as long as they fit beneath your cuff. Tool watches should not be worn with formal attire, e.g. black tie, tales, dinner jackets etc.


Excellent point. I chuckled when I read that..when I wear a suit I feel like the Duke of freakin' Windsor. I forget what "formal" really (or at least used to) mean.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

The Sub is the usual choice for business casual/non-formal shirt and tie day


----------



## Kansas (Feb 13, 2011)

Halios Laguna - looked good at my wedding


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

I thought I would add a photo of me wearing my Submariner with a suit ... a rash suit, that is. Oh, and it also is _formal_ black. ;-)


----------



## twiceaday (Nov 15, 2013)

iinsic said:


> I thought I would add a photo of me wearing my Submariner with a suit ... a rash suit, that is. Oh, and it also is _formal_ black. ;-)
> 
> View attachment 1317413


Nice suit. Did it come with a matching cummerbund?


----------



## Bryan66 (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

twiceaday said:


> Nice suit. Did it come with a matching cummerbund?


No, but it has a very nice full-length zipper up the back ... used, I suppose, so I could empathize with women who wear dresses. "Could you zip me up, honey?" :-d


----------



## twiceaday (Nov 15, 2013)

iinsic said:


> No, but it has a very nice full-length zipper up the back ... used, I suppose, so I could empathize with women who wear dresses. "Could you zip me up, honey?" :-d


LOL!

Interesting note on black formal wear for men. Black is seen as the standard for tuxedos, but midnight blue is offered by almost every high-end menswear producer. This seems at odds with current convention, but it's a leftover idea from much earlier times. When electric lights first became popular, someone noticed that truly black garments took on a sickly greenish cast when seen under the primitive electric lights of the day. Turns out, a deep midnight blue looks more black under artificial light than black does. So, if you see a deal on a Ralph Lauren wool tux in midnight blue, don't pass it up; no one will even notice as long as you don't wear it to the beach!


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

twiceaday said:


> LOL!
> 
> Interesting note on black formal wear for men. Black is seen as the standard for tuxedos, but midnight blue is offered by almost every high-end menswear producer. This seems at odds with current convention, but it's a leftover idea from much earlier times. When electric lights first became popular, someone noticed that truly black garments took on a sickly greenish cast when seen under the primitive electric lights of the day. Turns out, a deep midnight blue looks more black under artificial light than black does. So, if you see a deal on a Ralph Lauren wool tux in midnight blue, don't pass it up; no one will even notice as long as you don't wear it to the beach!


I have formal midnight blue undershorts. :think:


----------



## twiceaday (Nov 15, 2013)

iinsic said:


> I have formal midnight blue undershorts. :think:


It's a safe choice. If you decide to strip down at a formal occasion and run past the canape table, you don't want to appear gauche.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

I wear whatever goes with my shoes. Tan shoes: Light colored dial and tan strap. Black shoes: Dark color dial and black leather or rubber strap.

In my profession almost all sales guy wear a submariner and all Portfolio managers wear a Nike digital, Iron-man Timex, or something really high-end. Think Patek, Blancpain, etc.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## curious cheese (Jun 27, 2011)

galliano said:


>


Great looking combination with that jacket!


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Camguy (Nov 23, 2012)

I think this works well enough.


----------



## Rob Roberts (Feb 16, 2014)

Fins! not flippers.


RogerP said:


> Terrific bunch of dive watches. And they all look about as good with a suit as a pair of flippers. Okay, maybe not quite that bad. As long as the owners are happy, that's all that matters.


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## centurionavre (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi WUS!

How about this one?










Cheers!


----------



## Badbebe (Jul 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)

Seiko SKX171




free image host


----------



## dsbe90 (Jan 26, 2013)

twiceaday said:


> With a suit: Yes.
> 
> With formal wear: No.
> 
> ...


Worth a bump


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

James Caird Endurance prototype


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Cheers!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

A few more



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## diver1954 (Feb 22, 2015)

Rolex, Tudor, &. Omega


----------



## CM HUNTER (May 16, 2011)

Oddest looking pictures in a thread ever.


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a professional management career and only wear a suit for weddings and funerals. I wear whichever watch I feel like on any given day and couldn't care less if others approve or not.
What a strange thread.


----------



## Chronergy (Mar 29, 2015)

Dive watch with suit? Absolutely. It really isn't out of place IMO if you wear a dive watch with a suit. It is a custom across the US and I don't see it going any time soon.


----------



## BONDLTK (Feb 22, 2012)

I wear a suit to work every day and only own dive watches.


----------



## Danchi007 (Mar 28, 2016)

Poslano sa mog Lenovo Z2 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

soukchai said:


> What a strange thread.


A five-year-old thread on the Dive Watch Forum that continues to draw posts with photos of dive watches worn with more dressy attire is strange? There is absolutely nothing strange at all about that. What would be strange is someone finding it strange that people on the Dive Watch Forum would post photos of their dive watches in pretty much any and every scenario. Do you think it odd that people on the Omega Forum post photos of their Omegas in every conceivable scenario? Do you think it strange that people on the Casio Forum post photos of their Casios in every conceivable scenario? :roll:


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)

Chronergy said:


> Dive watch with suit? Absolutely. It really isn't out of place IMO if you wear a dive watch with a suit. It is a custom across the US and I don't see it going any time soon.
> 
> View attachment 7970226
> View attachment 7970274


 ehm... Dive watch with suit?

ok, but perhaps it is time to change the shirt cuff! :roll:


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

soukchai said:


> I have a professional management career and only wear a suit for weddings and funerals. I wear whichever watch I feel like on any given day and couldn't care less if others approve or not.
> What a strange thread.


Certain part of world, you are expected to have the attire for the job. Even most of the middle management staff around here are expected to sport a full suit at work.

Company culture and industry has a large part to do with it.

Same goes for watches, quite often for us to go into WIS mode with client. Of course it helps when the firm make it a habit to give a rolex/panerai/omega out for meeting corporate goal and achievement.


----------



## flying.fish (Sep 9, 2014)

ApexWildCard said:


>


Can you please tell me where can I buy this watch?

Wear your watches with good health and joy.


----------



## THG (Apr 17, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## galliano (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## janiboi (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------

